
Why Are Associate Professors Some of the Unhappiest People in Academe? - mathgenius
https://www.chronicle.com/article/Why-Are-Associate-Professors/132071/
======
throwawaystale
Tenured professors who expect to be taken by the hand and told what to do?
Bizarre.

As a PhD student, I was told to go think of a dissertation-worthy project and
come back with a draft...

